# [Video] EG-1 on video



## NSKuber (May 24, 2011)

Waiting for your advises about algs


----------



## Cool Frog (May 24, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> Waiting for your advises about algs


 
"This video contains content from WMG and SME, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."


----------



## collinbxyz (May 24, 2011)

Umm... ya... no need for a whole thread about a video no one can view.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Umm... ya... no need for a whole thread about a video no one can view.


 
Nice assumptions there.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Umm... ya... no need for a whole thread about a video no one can view.


 
It's the music. He can audioswap. Be patient. Plus, the USA is not everyone.


----------



## Diniz (May 24, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Umm... ya... no need for a whole thread about a video *no one* can view.


I can see it just fine, you failed..


----------



## NSKuber (May 25, 2011)

OMG Video is normal in my country. What can I do to make it playable in yours? Should I remove/change the music and re-upload it or I can do something without re-uploading?
P.S. There are Queen, Prodigy and soundtrack from Portal 2. Which of this is forbidden?


----------



## Ranzha (May 25, 2011)

Audioswap works wonders for these issues.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 25, 2011)

I can see fine and clear Nice video


----------



## NSKuber (May 26, 2011)

Try now...


----------

